# Bad drivers



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

There's a senior citizen driving on the highway. His wife calls him on his cell phone and in a worried voice says, ''Herman, be careful! I just heard on the radio that there was a madman driving the wrong way on Route 280!'' 
Herman says, ''I know, but there isn't just one, there are hundreds!''


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Come on, be fair (and you know just how PC this site is!) - this version is equally funny:



There's a senior citizen driving on the highway. Her husband calls her on her mobile and in a worried voice says, ''Henriette, be careful! I just heard on the radio that there was a madwoman driving the wrong way on the M25!'' 
Henriette says, ''I know, but there isn't just one, there are hundreds!''


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Come on, be fair (and you know just how PC this site is!) - this version is equally funny:
> 
> There's a senior citizen driving on the highway. Her husband calls her on her mobile and in a worried voice says, ''Henriette, be careful! I just heard on the radio that there was a madwoman driving the wrong way on the M25!''
> Henriette says, ''I know, but there isn't just one, there are hundreds!''


Well you know how you men call women drivers, its about time we got our own back :roll: :roll: so I like CrazyLady's version :lol: :lol:

Anne


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

annetony said:


> Well you know how you men call women drivers


I've rarely called a woman a driver.



Dougie.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

asprn said:


> I've rarely called a woman a driver.
> 
> 
> 
> Dougie.


Methinks you may just have started WW3 - you may even end up in the MHF jail!

If I were you I'd keep a low profile this evening.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Methinks you may just have started WW3 - you may even end up in the MHF jail!


Oh, I didn't start it - I just nudged it along nicely.....

Anyway, MHF jail isn't as bad as what that poor teacher in Sudan suffered. Imagine - being deported to Liverpool like that?

:microwave:

Dougie.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I wonder if we have any Scouse lady members?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tonyt said:


> ..... Scouse lady.....


Isn't that an oxymoron?

<grins, ducks and runs....>

Dougie.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Dougie - you sure like to live dangerously!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Dougie - you sure like to live dangerously!


----------

